# Stolen - Wrap



## Pulle666 (6. April 2006)

Hi
wollte mir jetz n bmx kaufen! 
mir gefällt das stolen wrap ganz gut und der preis is auch ok,oder könnnt ihr mir für den preis bessere empfehlen???
danke schonmal im voraus
mfg alex


----------



## evil_rider (6. April 2006)

wie wäre es mit nem chicken-wrap?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fakie (6. April 2006)

en kumpel von mir hat das wrap, der kommt ganz gut damit klar, ich bins auch schon paar mal gefahrn, finds auch ok. Der hats jetz seit ca. nem 3/4 Jahr un bis jetz is noch nicht ernsthaft was kaputtgegangen. Ich würd halt nur en paar teile tauschen, aba das is geschmacksache.


----------



## Pulle666 (6. April 2006)

hahha n chicken wrap 
ja wollte dann acuh n paar neue parts dran packen wenn dann ma wieder geld da is.
hält das denn mit dem HiTen hinterbau???


----------



## Fakie (6. April 2006)

Also bei dem hälts, ich hab das stolen goblin, das hat auch nen hiten hinterbau, hält auch. hier wirste gewiss auch wat zum thema stbilität von hiten finden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210480


----------



## Domas (6. April 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit nem chicken-wrap?


----------



## BikeMonster678 (2. Januar 2007)

tag
dann kof dir ma n fahrad mit stützträdern


----------



## DirtJumper III (2. Januar 2007)

guck mal ein datum


----------



## Pulle666 (2. Januar 2007)

@dirtjumper:hast recht,das is aber n ganz cooler typ der meine räder in seine galerie stellt und sie für seine ausgiebt...


----------



## Vollblutbiker (2. Januar 2007)

tja leider sind alle stolen ausverkauft... ich muss auch warten...


----------



## Prunni (2. Januar 2007)

Eastern Jane 2007 kaufen, finde da stimmt Preis Leistung mal wider aber obwohl der 9t  Driver wird mal wieder die Schwachstelle sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (2. Januar 2007)

Prunni schrieb:


> Eastern Jane 2007 kaufen, finde da stimmt Preis Leistung mal wider aber obwohl der 9t  Driver wird mal wieder die Schwachstelle sein.



ach grad mal schlappe 120 mehr als das stolen heist.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (2. Januar 2007)

wo wir hier schon bei komplettbikes sind

wethepeople phoenix oder zum gleichen preis (oder auch 50â¬ mehr) eins selbst zusammenstellen? renegado meint ja im einsteigerbikes fred, dass man sich ab 600 schon eins selbstzusammenstellen kann. ich bin ja mit 850-900â¬ deutlich Ã¼ber diesem betrag. mein problem ist nur, ob man jetzt mit einem selbstzusammengestellten bike beim gleichen preis ein rad bekommt, dass genauso gut bzw. besser ist.


----------



## Flatpro (2. Januar 2007)

mit 600 kann man NICHTS selber zusammenstellen!das ist fakt!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (2. Januar 2007)

die frage is aber ob man sich fÃ¼r die 850â¬ die des phoenix kostet ein gleichwertiges bmx zusammenstellen kann (bis zu 50-100 euro mehr wÃ¤rn noch in ordnung)


----------



## Bernie123456789 (3. Januar 2007)

?


----------



## Pulle666 (3. Januar 2007)

ähhm danke jungs,das ihr mir helfen wollt,aber ihc hab seit ca einem halben jahr das 06er eastern jane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

